
Even Better Motherfucking Website - DDerTyp
https://evenbettermotherfucking.website/
======
zhte415
The irony that who appears to be the maker,
[https://setetres.st/](https://setetres.st/) site can't load with JavaScript
turned off.

------
gshdg
Nope. The serif fonts of the earlier versions are easier to read on a high DPI
screen; and the extra margins on this one make it far too narrow to read
comfortably on a phone.

